# Profinet IP-Adressen ändern ohne HW-Konfig zu übertragen



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich will mal kurz mein Problem beschreiben:
Ich projektiere derzeit eine Maschine mit 3 CPU 1214, die (so ist zumindest mein Plan) über Profinet miteinander kommunizieren sollen. 2 CPUs fungieren hierbei als IO-devices.
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der Kunde die Maschine an sein Firmennetzwerk anbinden wird und deshalb die IP-Adressen anpassen möchte. Die IP-Adresse über das HMI (eigene Visu unter C# / .NetCF) für den Kunden änderbar zu machen, ist nicht das Problem.
Die Frage ist:
Vorausgesetzt, Subnetz, Subnetzmaske, Gateway etc. der einzelnen CPUs passen zueinander, funktioniert die Profinet-Kommunikation noch, nachdem die IP-Adressen geändert wurden?


----------



## ChristophD (19 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ja das sollte funktionieren da für die PN Kommunikation die IP Adresse eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt da ist der Name Of Station wichtiger.
Wenn du allerdings nachträglich die IP ändern willst solltest du dies auch in den HWConfigurationen so einstellen.
An den Interfaces der PU's gibt es die Option "Ip-Adresse direkt am Gerät einstellen" , diese musst du setzen.

Wenn das nicht gemacht wird dann gilt die in HWConfig angegebene Adresse und kann im nachhinein dauerhaft nicht mehr geändert werden ohne einen erneuten HWConfig download!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2016)

Danke!

Die Option kenne ich nur zu gut. Das hat uns mächtig Arbeit bereitet, denn:

Wenn man die Option auf "IP-Adresse im Projekt einstellen" stehen hat, kann man bei den aktuellen CPUs die IP-Adresse nicht einmal mehr per Primary Setup Tool einstellen.
Wenn man die Option auf "Anpassen der IP-Adresse direkt am Gerät erlauben" stehen hat, bekommt die CPU beim Übertragen des Projekts keine IP-Adresse zugewiesen.
Aber wir sind deswegen schon in sehr intensiven Gesprächen mit Siemens. Da wir sehr viele 1200er in Umlauf bringen und die 1200 seit den Prototypen verwenden, bin ich guter Dinge, dass Siemens da auf uns hört.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2016)

Wie findet die HMI die CPU (z.B. beim nächsten einschalten), wenn die IP-Adresse der CPU per HMI geändert wurde?
Wie findest Du als Programmierer zum programmieren/beobachten Deine CPU wieder?

Harald


----------



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie findet die HMI die CPU (z.B. beim nächsten einschalten), wenn die IP-Adresse der CPU per HMI geändert wurde?


Wir haben auf dem HMI ein Programm, das den T_CONFIG in der CPU triggert und gleichzeitig die IP-Adresse des HMI ändert. Die Adresse der CPU ist immer abhängig vom HMI, so dass das HMI weiß wen es finden muss. Änderung der IP-Adresse nur in einem der Geräte ist über das HMI nicht möglich. Sollte das HMI die CPU nicht finden, so bietet das Programm die Option an, seine IP-Adresse auf Werkseinstellung zurückzusetzen. Ebenso gibt es die Möglichkeit, die CPU über eine bestimmte Tasterkombination beim Einschalten auf Werkseinstellung zurückzusetzen.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie findest Du als Programmierer zum programmieren/beobachten Deine CPU wieder?


Normalerweise gibt TIA dem Anwender die Möglichkeit, wenn es nicht verbinden kann, den Verbindungspartner aus allen erreichbaren Teilnehmern auszuwählen. Im Zweifelsfall, indem ich die Werkseinstellung zurückstelle.


----------



## ChristophD (19 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

gab es nicht auch auf einer der Folien zu V13 SP1 auch ein Szenario wo die IP Daten der Steuerung von der HMI geändert wurde bei geladener anderen IP Einstellung?
Ich muss mal die Folien suchen "Was ist neu in V13 SP1" 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2016)

Und wenn der Teilnehmer aber wegen Routern von TIA nicht mehr gefunden wird - nicht mehr "erreichbar" ist? Dann darfst Du zu dem Teilnehmer bzw. Netzwerk hinlaufen und Dich direkt aufstecken?
Wie triggert die HMI den T_CONFIG in der CPU, wenn sie die CPU nicht findet?

Also ich habe noch keine Anlage gesehen, wo das wahlfreie Ändern der CPU-IP zur Laufzeit wirklich praktikabel funktioniert.

Bei PROFINET-IO: da darf dann aber der IO-Controller dem IO-Device keine IP-Adresse zuweisen - oder kann man das auch umprogrammieren, welche IP dem IO-Device zugewiesen wird?

Harald


----------



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Und wenn der Teilnehmer aber wegen Routern von TIA nicht mehr gefunden wird - nicht mehr "erreichbar" ist? Dann darfst Du zu dem Teilnehmer bzw. Netzwerk hinlaufen und Dich direkt aufstecken?


Unsere Maschinen sind sehr kompakt. Es ist der normale Weg, dass man direkt davor sitzt und sich direkt an der Maschine einsteckt.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie triggert die HMI den T_CONFIG in der CPU, wenn sie die CPU nicht findet?


Gar nicht. Sollte sich aus irgendeinem Grund die IP-Adresse eines Teilnehmers geändert haben, so gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit der Factory Settings, auf beiden Geräten unabhängig voneinander, so dass die Adressen wieder passen.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei PROFINET-IO: da darf dann aber der IO-Controller dem IO-Device keine IP-Adresse zuweisen - oder kann man das auch umprogrammieren, welche IP dem IO-Device zugewiesen wird?


Ich werde auf allen CPUs (Controller und Device) die IP-Adresse über den T_CONFIG änderbar machen müssen.


----------



## ChristophD (19 Oktober 2016)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich werde auf allen CPUs (Controller und Device) die IP-Adresse über den T_CONFIG änderbar machen müssen.



Da hast du schon das nächste Problem.
T_CONFIG ändert nur die parameter der Steuerung auf der er läuft, ein Device kannst du damit so rein gar nix verpassen!


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2016)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Unsere Maschinen sind sehr kompakt. Es ist der normale Weg, dass man direkt davor sitzt und sich direkt an der Maschine einsteckt.


Und Fernwartung brauchen Eure Maschinen nicht. Warum sind die überhaupt mit dem Kunden-LAN vernetzt?

Harald


----------



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2016)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Da hast du schon das nächste Problem.
> T_CONFIG ändert nur die parameter der Steuerung auf der er läuft, ein Device kannst du damit so rein gar nix verpassen!





			
				mir selbst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich projektiere derzeit eine Maschine mit 3 CPU 1214, die (so ist  zumindest mein Plan) über Profinet miteinander kommunizieren sollen. 2  CPUs fungieren hierbei als IO-devices.


Ich habe keine weiteren IO-Devices.


----------



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Und Fernwartung brauchen Eure Maschinen nicht. Warum sind die überhaupt mit dem Kunden-LAN vernetzt?


Fernwartung brauchen unsere Maschinen tatsächlich nicht. Die Maschinen sind reine Serienmaschinen. Plug & Play. Im Regelfall kommen die bei uns auf den LKW und wir hören erst zur Wartung wieder was davon. Die Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden ist: Auspacken, Öl einfüllen, Strom anschließen, einschalten.
Die Netzwerkanbindung dient der Protokollierung und dem Übertragen von Artikeldatenbanken. Unsere großen Kunden haben mehrere Tausend Artikel, die sich regelmäßig ändern, die Maschinen stehen weltweit und es wäre etwas mühsam, das über USB-Sticks zu aktualisieren.


----------

